# At what DPO did you start getting symptoms?



## cerilou

Hi girls

I posted this in the TTC section but probably better to post it here.

Just wondered at what DPO did you start getting symptoms and what were they?

:hug:


----------



## Clartylou

My symptoms started about 14dpo and i tested on day AF was due and got my :bfp:

Hope that helps, but remember everyone is different.

edited for symptoms: I had period pains and implantion bleeding, but on the day before AF i almost threw up whilst wiping the toliet seat at work (i do that before i sit on it lol) and so we bought a cheapie test (boots) and I tested at 6am on day of AF.

Clartylou x


----------



## Halle71

To be honest, other than tiredness which I usually have anyway, I didn't have any symptoms until the beginning of this week when I started feeling sick, knackered and headachy.
I think that tiredness is usually the first symptom.

Good luck.

Hx


----------



## emzlouize

i WAS TTC but i didnt av a clue about ovulation and all that, i was only TTC for 5 months but i think if i would of had to wait any longer then i would of had a look into it all, i got symptoms of sore nipples and very hot skin like sun burn about 1-2 weeks b4 AF was due if this helps?


----------



## char

i think mine started around 8/9 DPO - i really didn't pick up that they were pregnancy sypmtoms though as they were just like before my period comes on: crampy belly, achey boobs... good luck! xx


----------



## Cariad_bach

Its hard to say TBH because all my very early symptoms were the same as AF symptoms, i was getting BFN's on 15,16 and 17 DPO but i was sure i was by that point, my BFP was at 19 DPO


----------



## kedimus

I had implantation cramps on 9 DPO and around 12 DPO I started having what I thought was :witch: cramps. So glad I was wrong! :happydance: Still got slight cramps every day.


----------



## Arcanegirl

8dpo, i had sore boobs that i mistook for my normal af symptom


----------



## DevotedMommy

I had similiar to AF symptoms, lots of cramping, although it wasn't as intense as AF usually is for me (usually cramping is excruciating for me, I think because of my cysts)... Also I felt lots of little "shocks" or "lightning" feelings in my uterus... different feelings than I normally feel with AF. I also had sore boobs and nipples, although not super sore until the day AF was due. I was also super tired and hungry (typical AF symptoms though). I didn't test positive until 1 day after AF was due with an early results test (20 micrograms or whatever that unit of measurement is)... I have a 26 day cycle and I am not sure when I ovulated...

Here are notes from my journal, sorry this is so long!!!

CD 11 - Wednesday 10/01/08 - CP - Soft, High, Open - Major cramping, glob 
of discharge after working out, 
Lots of Cramping, very painful

CD 12 - 13 Thursday 10/2/08 - Friday, 10/03/08 - LOTS of cramping, very 
painful - Cervix - closed and low?
- BD Thursday and Friday

CD 14-16 - Sat 10/04 - Monday 10/06 - Lots of low back pain and very tired, 
frequent urination 
- BD 10/05, Sunday

CD 17 - Tuesday, 10/7/08 - Hot flashes / chills... tired, CP - High, medium, lots
of low back pain, frequent urination

CD 18 - Wednesday 10/8/08 - Lots of cramping (ovaries and abdominal), 
minor, not too painful, low back pain, lots of CM, creamy colored... CP - Medium, Medium - BM

CD 19 - Thursday, 10/9/08 - Lots of CM, creamy colored... much less low 
back pain and abdominal cramping, BM 2xs, once was like diarrhea, CP - Medium, Medium, BD for fun.

CD 20 - Friday 10/10/08 - Hard time peeing in the morning, maybe not 
drinking enough fluids. Neg HPT, FMU. 

CD 21 - Saturday 10/11/08 - Sore throat, tired, maybe coming down with 
virus... Neg HPT AM and PM, BFN both times...

CD 22 - Sunday 10/12/08 - Extremely sore throat, all stuffed up, exhausted 
and feel like crap... fluish, achy... must have virus... temp was high in morning... up to 100.5... Vivid dreams last night, one about my daughter and another 1-2 yr old little girl who was my daughter in my dream. She had dark hair though, which was odd (all the little kids in my family have white / blonde hair and usually in my husband's too). Also, had lots of cramping around my belly button in the morning... AM and PM BFN

CD 23 - Monday 10/13/08 - Really sick-feeling (sore throat, headache, etc)... 
Not a "fever" but temp was around 99 / 98.5 in morning. Frequent urination all morning at work. Very Minor cramping, vivid dreams about ax murderer last night!!! AM, ER FMU HPT - BFN ... Nausea in afternoon? PG or sick??? BM. BFN Am and PM

CD 24 - Tuesday 10/14/08 - Keep feeling "hot" - temp is 98.3 - 98.4 in 
morning and over 99 at end of day... Exhausted feeling. No real PMS symptoms like normal (moodiness etc)...

CD 25 - Wed 10/15/08 - Feeling "hot" temp is 98.4 in morning... throughout 
day in 99's... teary-eyed at thought of my daughter having a baby brother or sister. Turned tv to Blue's Clues and started crying, remembering how my daughter watched it when she was little. BD - had light pink tinged mucus afterwards, just a tiny bit... had some sudden cramps in the evening, pretty minor but stronger than previous "twinges"... one was on my left side, low. Hoping implantation was today?

CD 26 - Thurs 10/16/08 - Official first day of missed period... Felt lots of mild cramping, thought it was my period coming, although it was not nearly as severe as my normal period cramping. Normally I am in excruciating pain from period cramps, but this was more mild. But, there was alot of it, all day long. Also, my breasts felt EXTREMELY heavy - it reminded me of how they felt when they filled with milk when I had my daughter! Also, I pressed on the nipples lightly and I swear I had the sensation of cool milk on them, like when I nursed Hannah! I was pretty sure at this point that I MUST be pregnant... the only other time I ever had these breast sensations was during my first pregnancy / nursing Hannah... but still waiting on the positive HPT. Took a test at 6:30am (have been awakening at least once or twice every night for around a week or two, to pee)... it was negative, mostly. I thought I could see just a slight, slight hint of a pink spot where the line should be... but I couldn't be sure, it was sooooo tiny / faint. Took another test at 2:30 pm and again thought I saw the faintest, tiniest spot of pink... but couldn't be sure... Also, I cried at ER hysterically tonight... my husband was laughing at me...

CD 27 - Fri 10/17/08 - Did a First Response ER HPT with FMU at 3:30 am 
when I woke to pee - Positive!!! Faint line but definitely there! Took another one from a different brand at 7:30am - Positive also! Faint line but there!!! I knew I was pregnant!!! lol!

CD 29 - Sun 10/18/08 - Took another Answer FMU ER test - positive. Breasts are HUGE now and still extremely sensitive. Can't button pants! Bought Belly Band, works great. Also bought a new pair of sweats for at home and a new pair of jeans but they are way too big. Cried at church at the choir performance because it was so beautiful.

CD 30 - Mon 10/19/08 - People at work cooking bacon in the microwave, the 
smell disgusts me. Every day they make this and every day it stinks. Had a wave of nausea in the afternoon, lasted a few hours. When it was the end of the day I was SUPER exhausted today, could barely keep my eyes open... Didn't get to bed as soon as I wanted to.

CD 31 - Tuesday 10/20/08 - Woke up with a cold sore starting... stopped at Walgreen's on way to work and bought Abreva - checked with pharmacist that is ok to take while pregnant. Felt minor wave of nausea on way to work and in the morning at work today. Have been eating toasted peanut butter and jelly sandwiches for breakfast each day. SOOOOO tired... Have metallic taste in mouth frequently now...


----------



## happyfamily123

I got symptoms 10dpo


----------



## Dukechick

Mine started about 8-9 DPO.

Sore boobs was my thing. Really, really sore boobs! Maybe a little tightness in my belly, but mostly sore boobs!! Sensitive smell too.


----------



## mel82

I can smell EVERYTHING! Really tired and sleepy all day. Also peeing a lot! I've been very very hungry since 15dpo 

Besides that nothing! No sore boobs, no nausea, a little cramping a few days before I got my bfp, I thought it was af LOL


----------

